# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  OAA Nominations

## wmcdonald

I am a member of OAA's Nominating Committee. There is a meeting of the committee tomorrow via conference call. I am seeking new voices for leadership roles. If you are a member of the OAA and interested in service to your profession, please let me know tomorrow by email and I will be pleased to throw your name into the ring. This is an important task and if you agree to serve you will be required to take on serious responsibility as we turn the OAA around. Let me know of your interest by tomorrow at 4:30 PM EST and I will  place your name in the hopper.

----------


## Judy Canty

Warren, you can toss my name in again.

----------


## hcjilson

I have sent a reply by PM-and certainly endorse the post immediately above this one.

----------


## OregonOptician

I'm late but I might be intrested.......

----------

